# Tricks We Pick Up on Our Own in Life



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Yep not unique.

But a good idea to pass it along to someone else , so that it don't get lost when we are unable to relate to anyone ever again.

THANK YOU for starting another fine addition to the site, so that many others can put in their own tips and cunning tricks to educate those of us that might have need for them.


ED


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Does anyone know of a way to find a stud behind drywall - without a stud finder? I have one, but can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

gma2rjc said:


> Does anyone know of a way to find a stud behind drywall - without a stud finder? I have one, but can't find it anywhere.


The old pounding on the wall technique with your fist until the hollow sound goes away..........I never had much luck with it......seems as if your wall cavities would be filled with insulation thus making the WHOLE wall sound solid.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Thank you Gymschu. I'll try that. It's an interior wall, so maybe there won't be any insulation there.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

gma2rjc said:


> Does anyone know of a way to find a stud behind drywall - without a stud finder? I have one, but can't find it anywhere.


 By pulling a switch plate or receptacle cover to get me in the ball park of one stud, with this combination of pliers pushing a pin I can get within about a 1/16" of dead center of stud after stud after stud. 

In the case of these mounts and stuff like that I locate studs at a convenient working height and transfer up using a plumb line. My son took 9 of the best and left me the rest to decorate my man cave basement.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Get a small RARE EARTH MAGNET, wrap it loosely in a soft rag, drag it closely along the wall, it'll grab onto one of the nails/ screws soon.

Then you can try a little higher to pinpoint the studs general location.

And try 16" over or 24" over to locate the next one, until you have found your desired place to put up your hanger.
Rare Earth Magnets are sold in HOBBY SHOPS.

ED


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Knuckle knocking and any small magnet, and you can find a stud within a few seconds.

Knock first, you'll find the general location of the stud. Then with a magnet start sweeping that area about 12" off the floor. You'll find a drywall screw.


----------



## Flannel Guy DIY (Mar 12, 2017)

nice one senior citizen! keep them coming


----------

